

Ask HN: Clojure Web Dev Resources? - mcafeeryan92

Is there an equivalent resource to the Rails Tutorial at railstutorial.org&#x2F;book for Clojure? Something that gives opinions and guidance on a reasonable way to setup a Clojure web app and handle things like project structure, compiling static assets like sass, templating, and probably most importantly, testing?<p>It seems like the preference among Clojure devs is to just throw in libraries and slowly build up from small pieces, which is great, but I&#x27;d love a little wisdom surrounding common functionality and how to get basic boilerplate setup, and pitfalls to avoid.
======
yogthos
I put together Luminus
[http://www.luminusweb.net/](http://www.luminusweb.net/) as a beginner
resource for common web apps. There's also another recent book on building
apps using Luminus [https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/clojure-
web...](https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/clojure-web-
development-essentials)

~~~
mcafeeryan92
That looks awesome, thanks!

------
pairing
This book is a good starting point: [https://pragprog.com/book/dswdcloj/web-
development-with-cloj...](https://pragprog.com/book/dswdcloj/web-development-
with-clojure). It's no rails tutorial but I found it very helpful coming from
a rails background. It is a good intro into the more popular web libraries
available in Clojure and how they are used. It sounds like what you're looking
for.

~~~
mcafeeryan92
Thanks!

